# right.... the wmre is 100% on! email is a fake!



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

dunno how they have done it, but the wmrs email has been hacked and a bulk email has been sent to all the attending breeders..... this email stating the show is cancelled is bolloks!!! ignore it, our team are emailing everyone now to rule out the cancelation!!

we have just finished setting up to come back to this!!! what a complete joke!!


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Just to add the email address that the confirmation that the show is on has been sent from is James Jenkins, as Im at James's ready for tomorrow and dont have access to the WMRS email address :2thumb: *PM us if you want to confirm the email address the confirmation was sent from*, incase someone uses his name from another email address!


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

Can I ask are the signing up details safe as I sent them over in email ?.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I'm coming tomorrow no matter what..... 
I'm all set now....


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

toxic said:


> Can I ask are the signing up details safe as I sent them over in email ?.


I honestly cant say, I dont know if they have hacked into my WMRS email address or if its been sent from another source that says its from my WMRS email when its not.

Id assume the second.

Just to let you know we will need to take details tomorrow as you dont have a card.

See you tomorrow


----------



## toxic (Jul 1, 2008)

what do I do about that as I got my id number do I just bring that then.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Without a card you'll need to give us your details again so you wont need the membership number


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

If you google that email address, you get a review of a birding holiday in bulgaria.
I suspect his email has been hacked.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Its called email spoofing, if anyone knows telnet and how to send an email via it using the command line they can do it.

Look at the email headers i bet they say the original source isnt the WMRS email server


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

He is booked as a viv builder, I have a his website it was linked from ourwebsite until i took the list down, i did somewhere but cant find it now, sods law!

Charl I would remove the email if you can still edit, we dont know for sure and just incase he has been hacked, we dont want him recieving spam/hate mail.


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

hogboy said:


> If you google that email address, you get a review of a birding holiday in bulgaria.
> I suspect his email has been hacked.


Cant find anything at all about his viv building business, you woul think that there would be a web site or mention somewhere, but the only thing on him is off RFUK or the breeders list for the WMRS!

Everyone has gone through hell fire and brimstone to pull this off no matter what they have been faced with and I cant see a feeble effort like this will stop the show!!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Good luck with the show people : victory:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Spoofing emails is also against the law, more so if they managed to hack the WMRS server

Guys i wanna help out best i can, i know about these sorts of hacks etc from working for messagelabs


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Who is the website hosted with, talk to them they can tell you if there was and where from and also point of entry into the website. They might be able to help. 
You might already know that. 

Also if the e-mail came from that address, it is not that hard to get into somones hotmail account, so they could just take all the e-mail address a e-mail was sent to.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> Who is the website hosted with, talk to them they can tell you if there was and where from and also point of entry into the website. They might be able to help.
> You might already know that.
> 
> Also if the e-mail came from that address, it is not that hard to get into somones hotmail account, so they could just take all the e-mail address a e-mail was sent to.



Thats something we will look into, but obviously not at this time of night, I dont think the host would appreaciate a wake up call :lol2:

Gotta be up in 5 hours :devil: Not going to sleep well :blowup:
Expect alot of tired looking organisers tomorrow!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

They could have taken a breeders email to make it look like its an inside job, i have reason to believe that they may have spoofed the hotmail address and made the reply to address as the WMRS address to cover the original tracks.


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

As long as the expo is 100% then come on all you RFUK user's....!! Turn up and make this event something special and show those that have gone through the pains of setting this up that we are proud owners.....!!

Kidderminster 2009 here we come....!! : victory:


----------

